# Some more recent work - BMW 335D, New Astra VXR, Jag S-Type and Coating Test!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a fair few write ups to post still so I thought I'd bundle a few of them up together.

First up with have this lovely BMW 335D which had recently been parked in an underground car park and was the victim of a number of drip marks which we believe to be a mixture of concrete and alkali. The owner attempted to remove these himself but was unsuccessful so the offending car park owner agreed to pay to have the marks rectified. We also enhanced the rest of the car...


DSC03803 by RussZS, on Flickr

The offending marks, which were present on the OS Front Wing and in two places on the bonnet:


DSC03828 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03830 by RussZS, on Flickr

After attempting both claying, and a light machine polish and a few other options, it was evident that these needed something with a bit more bite to remove so we opted for the Festool Denibbing block and 1500 grade adhesive discs:


DSC03831 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03834 by RussZS, on Flickr

After a single stage machine polish with Scholl S17 via 3M Polishing Pad on Festool Rotex, the car was cleansed using Cleaner Fluid:


DSC03861 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then topped with Swissvax Shield:


DSC03863 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally a few afters:


DSC03867 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03868 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03870 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03872 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up is this stunning brand new Astra VXR which was booked in for a New Car Protection Detail and was protected with CQUK:


DSC03901 by RussZS, on Flickr

My 'helper' was on hand:


DSC03904 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03906 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03907 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03910 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03912 by RussZS, on Flickr

We washed with Zaino Z7 and the Zaino Bucket System along with a CarPro mitt:


DSC03914 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then IronX'd:


DSC03915 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03919 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then clayed:


DSC03922 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03923 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we moved inside to dry:


DSC03925 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the paintwork was assessed for defects:

Glue was present still on most of the car, but generally the car was largely defect free which was good to see.

Some of the glue spots:


DSC03927 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03929 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03936 by RussZS, on Flickr

The specific spots were treated to Tardis, then the whole car was cleansed with Britemax's excellent AIO:


DSC03940 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the paintwork was given a wipedown with Eraser to remove any oils from the paintwork:


DSC03941 by RussZS, on Flickr

CQuartz UK was the product chosen to protect the VXR:


DSC03942 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03943 by RussZS, on Flickr

Despite the temperature in the unit being slightly above the lowest suggested application temp, I decided to heat the panels a little to aid the application process slightly, using infra red heaters:


DSC03944 by RussZS, on Flickr

Applied using the supplied applicator:


DSC03945 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then removed:


DSC03946 by RussZS, on Flickr

DLUX was used on the wheels:


DSC03947 by RussZS, on Flickr

Again Eraser used to prepare the surface, and PERL was used neat on the tyres:


DSC03949 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03953 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was left to stand for one hour before applying Reload as required, then left to stand overnight and into the next day before releasing to the owner.

Some afters:


DSC03957 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03958 by RussZS, on Flickr

The quality of this car has really surprised and impressed me - a huge leap forward for Vauxhall!!


DSC03963 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03964 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03978 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03983 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03984 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03990 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03992 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03994 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up is a little test we have done with Nick from Clean Detail who kindly popped down last week for a few hours - pleasure to meet you Nick.

I won't go into the detail just yet, but here's a little taster...


DSC03995 by RussZS, on Flickr

A very apparent colour difference between some of the coatings:


DSC04012 by RussZS, on Flickr

More on the test in another thread...

Lastly we have this Jag S-Type which was booked in for an Enhancement Detail:


DSC04031 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04037 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04038 by RussZS, on Flickr

I was testing out the new Britemax Polishes on this one, which have impressed me greatly! I'll do a specific write up on these in the Britemax section, but the results for a single stage polish were extremely impressive indeed!!


DSC04042 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04044 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04052 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04055 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04058 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Jag was finished up with Swissvax Shield...


DSC04063 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04064 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04068 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04069 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04076 by RussZS, on Flickr

I also managed to find some time to give my poor Golf a quick clean too, and a top up with CarPro Reload:


DSC04077 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading.

Russ.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Russ, the new unit looks brilliant, much bigger!

Look forward to seeing more from you in 2013 for sure!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ your Director was working on the car not your helper.
Have to say loving the look of that new VXR , the seat are stunning i believe vax in house this time not Recaro, cracking prep looks great, how did you rate the car and would you have one? , great correction on the Jag looking well sharp after a good detail


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ.

Those new Astra look spot on IMO interior is a real step up from the previous vxr.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Brilliant work russ


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Holy **** that new VXR is utter sex. White with those wheels is the way forward.

So much so I've arranged a 48 hr test drive for early January. I'll get pics and a mini review up aswell.

Love it.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

More stunning work from MCC and great to see a guest appearance from the worlds best detailer.

The VXR looks awesome and the Jag is stunning.. My fav as ever: your GTi every time..


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe a alkali cleaner might of worked on the BMW, something like cillit bang or a bathroom descaler.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

j3ggo said:


> Maybe a alkali cleaner might of worked on the BMW, something like cillit bang or a bathroom descaler.


We tried these and a number of other mixtures of chemicals but nothing was working unfortunately 

Thanks all for the very kind words.

Russ.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Impressive work as always!

The OPC is a real stunner!

On the Jag what did you use for the polish a DA or a rotary?

Regards


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice, all the cars are looking very very sharp in the pictures, you certainly have a big skill in this field, have a great Christmas from me :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent stuff Russ 
As always sir.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work russ or should i say milly she seems to be doing all the work the unit looks good to loads off space


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Russ and Milly :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

You need an acid based product rather than an alkali product to remove cement/concrete.

Nice work Russ :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Proper job mate, jag came up well, looking forward to reading more on your test.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Top Job Russ. What LSP you have in your car at the moment? Not just Reload?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Top Job Russ. What LSP you have in your car at the moment? Not just Reload?


Just Reload then the coatings on the bonnet


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Just Reload then the coatings on the bonnet


What kind of coating test have you considered? I will use Reload top of HB and hope that it will work couple month and boost sheeting.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking work there Russ , the VXR certainly is a looker:argie:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work russ, the Vxr looks great, I'll be interested in the sealant test, I'm thinking of swapping from waxes to it, but then my cupboard full of potions will no longer be required


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work fella

the VXR is :argie:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work on all


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work as usual :thumb:, are the infrared heaters sore on electric?


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

1. The Astra is a VERY nice car, great styling improved with a good finish! - Great work!
2. The 50/50s on that Jag are really impressive, interested to read the Britemax review. :buffer:

Great work as usual!

:thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I've never been a fan of Astras, but this current generation is much improved. Lovely wheels and a top finish on white paint!

I'm also fairly sure that I followed that Jag coming out of Leamington Spa yesterday. If not then it was one with the same kit and exhaust tips.

Nice work Russ.


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

Russ had a Peugeot 308 in with cement fallout on the door panels and a mate in the building trade told me to use muck off tool cleaner worked a treat may have done for the beamer.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good work


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome mate,youve been busy!!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Both cars look great now!

Chris.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Fantastic work as normal. Cant wait for the Sealant write up as Im in the market for my next sealant of this type.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Some first class work. Its good to know that you are only a few miles for when my Goilf needs some TLC.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

vxr certainly looks stunning and as you said interior quality has come on leaps and bounds which some peeps forget when looking at the price its going to take some time for vauxhall to win peeps attention and change old views. Just a shame on the performance of the new VXR


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, very much appreciated 

Russ.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great jobs mcc.
milly will be setting up on her own soon, with all this experience. :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome work coming from the new unit. Loving the Jaaag.

Have you tried the DLUX on tyres? Heard some good things but never tried it myself as of yet.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alfajim said:


> great jobs mcc.
> milly will be setting up on her own soon, with all this experience. :thumb:


Probably! :lol: Thanks 



Soul Hudson said:


> Awesome work coming from the new unit. Loving the Jaaag.
> 
> Have you tried the DLUX on tyres? Heard some good things but never tried it myself as of yet.


Cheers as always 

Not tried it on tyres yet, will give it a go on my own car when I have a chance. PERL used neat seems to do a decent job but hardly anything lasts at this time of year


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

True. Struggling myself to find a decent dressing. Just need to find the time to apply the DLUX properly. Let me know how you find it if you get the chance. Interested in your opinion as you seem to like a lot of the same products I do.


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice result and jag!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Informative stuff mate.

Thanks for posting.:thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I just noticed you havent got Max Protect in your test. Dam would have been good to see the results of this as I was looking at buying it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely work as usual Russ! :thumb:

All the cars look sweet, but that jag looks bad ass! :devil:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

:lol:Nice work mate, have a good one


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Exellent work as always
Looking forward to seeing how the sealants do:thumb:


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Great work mate, I love checking out your threads as there is always something different going on..not just the usual lark!

That astra is so stunning, really liking those atm - and the BMW sits nicely too.


----------



## Luke3 (Apr 27, 2012)

I had the same happen to me like the BMW! Merry hill multi storey took me a long time to shift it!! 

Great as always mate.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

top work russ


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Next up is a little test we have done with Nick from Clean Detail who kindly popped down last week for a few hours - pleasure to meet you Nick.
> 
> I won't go into the detail just yet, but here's a little taster...
> 
> ...


Have you started that coating test already?


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving the JAG!!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Really missed your threads of late, always a great detailed read.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So how testing went?

Edit: Where has russ gone?


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Hi Russ, great jobs!

If it's possible to know: which is the correction time of the BMW 335d? 

Thanks,
Fabrizio


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

great work


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

All looking great. :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great pictures loved viewing this thread


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Great work. Loving the astra but I'm biased owning one myself!!


----------

